# Soundfonts



## Danizio (16. Oktober 2004)

Servus....
Sagt mal kennt einer von euch das Format SFPACK oder SFARK?
Hab mir Samples im Soundfontformat geladen...ein paar davon sind in diesen mir unbekannten Formaten; Soweit ich das bis jetzt durchblickt hab sind das Zips von Soundfonts.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie zu sf2 komme...
brauch dringend Hilfe
die samples hab ich von http://www.soundfonts.it

thx for help


----------



## kuhlmaehn (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau ob dir das hilft aber der exs24 in Logic Audio kann Soundfonts laden.

Ach nee ok, ich weiss es jetzt..
Da is doch oben so ein Link über den Soundfonts "sfArk + sfPack".
Damit kannst du die entpacken.


----------



## Danizio (23. Oktober 2004)

Ja thx 
´Ja da wa ne Readme dabei und ich hab das nur nicht gefunden, da war Link und so alles dabei


MfG Danizio


----------



## luke75 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallöle ...

es ist schwierig brauchbare foren zu finden in denen es um soundfonts geht, aber ich mogel mich mal hier so rein. ich habe einige gut klingende aber verstimmte soundfonts, einige sind um ein bis zwei halbtöne oder sogar eine oktave zu hoch oder zu tief. wie kann man das denn wieder hinbiegen? klar, ich kann die in meinem sequenzer so transponieren wo sie hingehören aber wenn ich jetzt irgendwelchen neuen oder fremden midis einfach so durchhöre über xm-player als beispiel dann ist das doch blöd. mhh, vielleich weiss da ja jemand was, danke ...


----------



## siebenhirter (21. September 2010)

Hallo Luke75,
zum Bearbeiten von Soundfiles eignet sich kostenlose Software von Creative (Soundblaster) und Kenneth Rundt (Synthfont) sehr gut.

Beide Programme benutzen den Parameter "Root-Key", um mit diesem Wert die Tonhöhe der gesampelten Sounds festzulegen. 

Wenn man z.B. ein Sample mit der Tonhöhe "D" aufnimmt, muß man den Root-Key auch auf die Tonhöhe "D" stellen, damit dann ein "C" erklingt, wenn man am Keyboard die Taste "C" drückt.

Tonhöhe "C" ist nach MIDI-Spezifikation dezimal 60, Tonhöhe "D" wäre 62 - also wäre beim obigen Beispiel als Rootkey 62 einzusetzen. Klingt das Sample dann eine Oktave zu hoch, so müsste man statt 62 den Wert 50 einsetzen (12 Halbtöne tiefer). Analog dazu müsste der Wert auf 74 gesetzt werden, wenn das Sample eine Oktave zu tief erklingt.


Bei Creative gibt es zusätzlich zwei gute englischsprachige Tutorials (MusicEvolution und Art of SoundbankCreation), welche den Aufbau und das Arbeiten mit
Soundfonts detailliert beschreiben. 

lg siebenhirter

PS: Die beiden Kompressionstools sfArk (melodymachine) und sfPack (megota SW) sind vermutlich ebenfalls als Freeware erhältlich


----------



## luke75 (14. Oktober 2010)

also ich bab mir jetzt viena geholt (mit einem N) geht auch ohne SB Live! und ich hab mich da ganz gut reingefuchst . einige instrument gerade gitarren und bässe sind eine oktave zu tief. ich hab bisher immer die option tune benutzt, also das wo man die halbtöne transponieren kann, nicht fine tune. aber weil dann die unteren töne gefehlt haben musste ich immer die tastenbelegung der einzelnen samples runterrechnen (also -12) ich denke das muss einfacher gehen, wenn ich das in verbindung mit root key und tune mache kommt nur murks raus da die einzelnen samples auf bestimmte tasten gelegt sind, was bei fast allen saiten instrumenten so ist, wegen dynamic und so. 

die zweite frage ist wie man die instrumente lauter und leiser angleicht, bisher habe ich attenuation(db) benutzt aber da geht alles immer nur leiser (****?) gibt man beispilielsweis 12 ein wird es um zwölf stufen leiser, gibt man -12 ein passiert garnichts. vielleicht das falsche eingabefeld zum angleichen der soundfonts. gibts da eine einfachere lösung? 

 einige  samples haben effekte mit drauf bzw. einen geissen raumanteil (was ja eigentlich toll ist) aber es sounds da ist es etwas übertrieben. kann man das wegnehmen oder verringern, auch ohne SB LIFE!?


----------



## mistelalf (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo luke75,
der Rootkey ist eine übergeordnete Einstellung, damit das Sample für alle damit gebildeten Instrumente und Presets in der richtigen Tonhöhe erklingen können. 

Erklingt ein Instrument um eine Oktave zu hoch oder zu tief, dann ändert man das mit „Tune coarse“ der globalen Einstellung des Instrumentes – erklingt aber nur ein einzelnes Sample (von mehreren Samples, aus denen das Instrument gebildet wird,) zu hoch oder zu tief,  dann wird nur das betreffende Sample des Instrumentes mit „Tune coarse“ angepasst.

Das gleiche gilt für die Presets – erklingt ein Preset insgesamt zu hoch oder zu tief, dann ändert man dies mit „Tune coarse“ der globalen Einstellung des Presets. Ein einzelnes Instrument (wiederum von mehreren Instrumenten, aus welchen das Preset besteht) wird mit  „Tune coarse“ des Instrumentes von diesem Preset angepasst.

Fazit: Ein fehlerhafter Rootkey ist im nachfolgenden Instrument nur mit beträchtlichem Aufwand richtigzustellen – außerdem verfälscht er alle Instrumente und Presets, die dieses Sample verwenden, wenn der Rootkey nicht im Sample korrigiert wird.  Gleiches gilt für das Instrument: es ist nicht sinnvoll, das Preset mit „Tune coarse“  zu bearbeiten, solange nicht  die Samples innerhalb eines Instrumentes angepasst sind.

Gleiches gilt für die Effekte – ein fehlender Anteil von „Chorus Send“ oder „Reverb Send“ lässt sich bei den Parameter des Instrumentes oder Presets kaum erhöhen – aber doch bis Null abschwächen, wenn diese Send-Parameter beim Sample gesetzt wurden.  Ebenso bleibt ein Send-Parameter beim Preset wirkungslos, wenn er bei allen untergeordneten Instrumenten bereits auf Null gesetzt wurde. Wenn dein Soundmodul einen starken Effektanteil auch dann ausgibt, wenn die Sendparameter beim Preset auf Null stehen, dann wurde das Sample mit einem hohen Effektanteil aufgenommen und kann als Bestandteil des Samples nicht korrigiert werden (ev mit aufwendigen Filtertechniken, aber nicht über Soundparameter).

Betreffend Attenuation habe ich keine Idee – allerdings kann es schon sein, daß auch mit maximaler negativer Dämpfung keine Lautstärkeerhöhung möglich ist. Das Sample liegt dann mit maximaler Lautstärke und ohne Dämpfung vor – mit Attenuation wird durch Eingabe eines negativen Wertes eine Dämpfung rückgängig gemacht; aber wenn nicht gedämpft wurde und das Sample zu leise bleibt, dann kann man seine Sounds insgesamt nur auf das leiseste Sample abstimmen oder sich auf die Suche nach einem anderen Sample begeben.


----------

